# Donation knife build along



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm making a custom knife and sheath as a donation to the Wisconsin Bowhunters (WBH) to be used at the annual convention in March. 

I thought I would share the steps that go into the making of this custom knife as sort of a build along.

The blade is a drop point hunter and is forged Damascus Steel made from 1095 and 15N20 steels. I did not make the blank but rather purchased it as I do not have the tools or capabilities to make Damascus. I could have made the blank myself from O1 steel like I have in the past but I wanted this knife to unique and special so I went with a Damascus blade with a lot of character. Every Damascus blade is a one-of-a-kind. 

The blank is a hefty 1/8 inch thick with a 3 1/2 inch blade and a 4 1/2 inch handle. The blank is mar-quenched and tempered to a Rockwell hardness of 57. This knife is sure to have great edge holding ability.




























For the scales of the knife (sides of the handle) I wanted to keep the whole idea of the swirling pattern in the blade and in keeping with the one-of-a-kind idea so I am using hard rock maple burl died green (WBH color) and stabilized which will prevent the normal swelling and shrinking that happens to wood.










Normally, swelling and shrinking is not a problem with this sort of handle but I want to make extra sure the wood is stabilized because I am going to be inlaying metal and enamel WBH logos into the handle and I don't want the future owner to feel a line where the medallions and the wood meet and I want to make sure the medallions stay put for the life of the knife.










In keeping with uniqueness, I want all the little things to have detail. Rather than using a single material pin such as brass or copper or silver nickle or even aluminum I am making custom pins for the joint between the scales and the blade blank. I am making mosaic pins with an aluminum outer sleeve followed by a brass sleeve and then 3 aluminum pins inside the brass tube. All the parts of the mosaic pins will be held in place with J.B. Weld because I want the black background to contrast with the shiny aluminum just like the black and sliver lines in the blade. 










Here they are after the epoxy is set and I ground the end flat on a belt sander.










And a close up.










Next up is fitting and attaching the scales..................


----------



## Friar_Tuck (Nov 17, 2008)

That is going to be priceless!
I am going to have to watch this thread.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*Nice*

Great lookin project you have started! Will be looking forward to the final photo. Gotta let you know that the pin is awesome. I am a stickler for the little details....... my wife calls is a character flaw (things take longer than she wants them too). Congrats on being the chosen one to make a lucky hunter's day! I bet you end up with a few offers from the boys here on AT as well !!!


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, man, that damascus steel is gorgeous! If I ever take up hunting it'll be because I want an excuse to own (and maybe make) beautiful knives. 

I love what you're doing with the pins too.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

*"I bet you end up with a few offers from the boys here on AT as well !!!"*

I have been getting offer since I began posting knives here on AT but have not yet accepted any. I gift most of the knives I make. It's not a business but rather a relaxing hibby.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

Sweet looking blade, and the pins you made to hold the scales are freakin awesome. I have always been a fan of Damascus steel. It is like a finger print, no two are the same, and it truly makes for a unique knife. I can't wait to see the final product after it is together, and buffed out.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I rough shaped the maple scales to fit the blank. I held the sides in place with two scrap pins.










Next, I roughed up the handle portion of the blank as well as the glue sides of the scales. Epoxy does much better with a rough surface than a smooth one.










I then drilled a shallow pocket in each scale for the WBH medallion. 



















To prevent scratching the blade, I pre-shaped the front end of the scales before attaching them to the blank.



















The final prep work for the scales was to epoxy the medallions in place.










Once the epoxy that holds the medallions in place was cured, I attached both knife scales to the handle of the blade blank. I masked off all the areas of both the blank and the handle that I did not want to get epoxy on. This epoxy has a 3,500 pound holding strength and the wood scales and the knife blank are now forever joined.











Next up, shaping the handle.............


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

nice work!!! how long did it take you to build?


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

I know you used JB Weld on the pins, but what hind of epoxy did you use for the handle? 
That thing is looking good I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Zed said:


> nice work!!! how long did it take you to build?


I don't know yet.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

1trackmind said:


> I know you used JB Weld on the pins, but what hind of epoxy did you use for the handle?
> That thing is looking good I can't wait to see the final product.


It's a clear, slow cure epoxy that can be purchased at any hardware store.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

It just dawned on me that the pins you made look like the bio hazard symbol. They still look cool as all get out though.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

After 24 hours, the clamps are removed and thus begins the tedious task of getting off the epoxy covered tape.



















The joint is a good one with no gaps, just a nice thin line of epoxy between the blank and the scales.










The next step is to shape and smooth the handle. This is done with belt and palm sanders with various grits and then hand sanding and finally steel wool. I am pleased with how well the WBH logo shows through the epoxy.





































The final step to finishing the handle is to apply several coats of tung oil finish. I rub each coat in with my finger tip and let it dry for 24 hours. I then buff it with fine steel wool and apply another coat. 4 coats should be enough. This wood has already been stabilized, It is already water proofed but this will further seal and water proof the wood and act as more of a protective coating that will take the abuse of every day use and if scratched, can be repaired with another rubbing with Tung oil and a little buffing.



















While the four coats are applied and drying, It's time to make a sheath................


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

That thing is looking SWEET!!!!...........Great job!


----------



## dhacker (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow - incredible!!


----------



## AZ-NY Bowman (Feb 16, 2007)

*Epoxy*

Did you cover the medallion with the epoxy? And how did you know how far to recess the medallion?

Nice looking knife - I downloaded you previous instructions for when I have time to make one also.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Very Nice. 
Hope you get a picture of the lucky winner recieving the knife, I'm sure they will be grinning from ear to ear 
I know I would be!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

AZ-NY Bowman said:


> Did you cover the medallion with the epoxy? And how did you know how far to recess the medallion?
> 
> Nice looking knife - I downloaded you previous instructions for when I have time to make one also.



Yes I did and I guessed at the depth and got lucky.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

your work is second to none...


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*blanks*

Sir, my complimants on a fine looking knife. I have been wanting to do the same thing, but where did you buy the damscus blanks, and how much were they


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome knife! You have a God given talent!!


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

Rancid where do you get your supplies? I dabble in the knife making hobby and im always looking out for new materials and suppliers. I've made several knifes for guys at work and I just completed two for xmas gifts. Both were damascus as well here's pics of the one . not the greatest pics


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Bubbahoyt said:


> Rancid where do you get your supplies? I dabble in the knife making hobby and im always looking out for new materials and suppliers. I've made several knifes for guys at work and I just completed two for xmas gifts. Both were damascus as well here's pics of the one . not the greatest pics


Did you make that damascus blade? It looks like it has been edge-quenched.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

In between coats 3 and 4, I used the knife to make the pattern for the sheath. I always make a pattern out of my favorite leather substitute.............. Cereal box paper board. This sheath will hold the knife by friction with a deep pocket that goes part way up the handle. It is a one piece with a folded belt loop.



















Seems like a good fit.










I then transfer the pattern to some creamy 8 Oz. Veg. tanned leather and cut it out with a razor knife.










The first step is tapering the end of the belt loop so I have less bulk down in the pocket of the sheath.










Then I crease and wet the leather to make the fold.










I hold everything in place for stitching with rubber cement.










Then punch the stitching holes with a forked punch.










I want to see the stitching so I am using a waxed white cord. I put a needle at each end of the cord and stitch back and forth around the hole pattern.










Before I fold the sheath in half, I add a welt made from 4 Oz. leather. It protects the stitching and adds a layer of leather thickness so the blade has room in the sheath.










Once cemented, I wet the leather with a small paint brush and stamp in a pattern along the edge of where the stitching will go.










And then punch the stitching holes.










Using the same white cord and double needle method, I join the two sides and the welt.










It's hard on the hands and a pliers is needed to pull the needle through but the end result looks pretty good.










With the stitching complete, I trim off the excess leather.










8 Oz. leather is pretty stiff but once wetted, It can be formed and molded like clay to the shape of the knife.










A little time at the end of a blow dryer, locks the shape into the leather.




























The next step is to give it a bit of color. I mixed, brown and Ox Blood and a little alcohol to get the reddish brown I was looking for.










Once all the alcohol is evaporated, I need to replace all the oils lost during the forming and dyeing process. I use warm neatsfoot oil and a cotton daubber. The oil also darkens the leather a bit more.










After sitting for a few hours wrapped in a paper towel, I warm the sheath with a blow dryer and apply a rub down of mink oil to further condition and water proof the leather. It turned out pretty good considering it's humble beginnings and will hopefully protect the knife better than it protected the cow that once wore it.



















On the off chance that the future owner of this knife does not want to take her into the field and put her to work, I will design and build a display stand so it can sit all pretty like. The Damascus blade should not be stored in the sheath for long periods of time not to mention what a shame it would be to hide that blade from view.


----------



## ut1031 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Knife*

You have some serious skills.........fine work!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

ut1031 said:


> You have some serious skills.........fine work!


X2

Thank you for taking the time to post this project for the rest of us to see.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Wow*

Rancid, 

I like my knives, but man, your projuect looks really amazing. Great work. 

Keep it up


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I want to be you when I grow up. I'm 35.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

amazing!!! that sheath looks as good as the knife!. and I am sure many will agree, That knife is a work of art!!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks all. Here is a sneak peak at the display base. I will use some grainy Bubinga and some sort of deer antler.


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

WoWThat is very NICE


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

Nice job.I saw your thread on another site the other night.


----------



## white74horse (Feb 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for taking the extra time to take the pics and share this with us!


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

You're one of the many talented folks here on AT that just amaze me.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Here he is!*

:blob1:














Wow!


----------



## tradkid (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent work..very informative...Great posts and pictures.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

That was a AWESOME !!!!


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

That is an Awesome looking knife! I'd love to have your skills. Nice job.


----------



## tsihlis28 (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

awesome thanks for being a member on at and sharing :teeth:


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Rancid (RKG),

I need you to make and send me a knife like that because I just can not believe how awesome that looks on a computer. I will send you my address




You have some serious talents!!!


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*Looking good*

Great looking knife, sheath, and display. post pics of everything together if you can!


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Incredible knife and craftsmanship. Your virtue is patience and the gesture is very well appreciated I'm sure. Dave


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

With all the coats of tung oil dry on the handle and the finish on the base dry, I took a few snapshots of the finished knife.










I'm pleased with the look of the pins.














































I hope the future owner enjoys it.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

All I can say is Wow.:mg: That has got to be the finest piece of handcraftsmanship I have seen in a long time.
You are truly an artist.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Incredible work!


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*Wow*

that looks awesome and in only a week how many hours do you have in that?


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

Awsome job Rancid Crabtree


----------



## ZIP1! (Jan 2, 2009)

Skills to pay the bills!!!
:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I so much enjoyed this post. Thank you for taking the time to show us on AT. I would be very interested in seeing some pics. of you home mad traditional bows. Thanks 
willieM


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

ZIP1! said:


> Skills to pay the bills!!!
> :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


No sir. This is a hobby. I generally gift all my knives. It is rare that I sell them. That would make it work or a job............ I already have enough of those. This is for relaxation. As soon as one applies a price and a deadline, it sucks the enjoyment right out of the project. I might a well dig ditches then.

The knives I have sold have only covered the cost of materials.


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, that is great! Thank for sharing, I really enjoyed the post.


----------



## kayak223 (Dec 15, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking where did you get the handles at. Thanks by the way you did a great job.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

sweet


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ill take one :teeth: and give you plenty to cover the cost of materials!


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful piece of artwork.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> No sir. This is a hobby. I generally gift all my knives. It is rare that I sell them. That would make it work or a job............ I already have enough of those. This is for relaxation. As soon as one applies a price and a deadline, it sucks the enjoyment right out of the project. I might a well dig ditches then.
> 
> The knives I have sold have only covered the cost of materials.


 I will send you some materials then! You do seem a little stressed...maybe making Mono a fine hunting knife will relax you further.


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

Awesome craftsmanship !!!!
I've made a few, but nothing like this.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Rancid, you are an artisan! ANYONE would be lucky to have such a fantastic handmade knife, great pics!


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

That is some sweet knife making skill you have there.


----------



## wgeraghty (Jul 8, 2008)

Your talent has a way of making me feel very inferior :sad: That is great work!!!


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

Rancid, you are truely a master! I had a question on the leather. WHat proportions of the med brown and the ox blood did you use to get that color on the sheath? I have been trying to get that color for some of the wrist slings I make and I have tried that combination but never got what I wanted. Betweeen the combination, and the mink oil that is what I am looking for. I think it looks better than if finished with leather finish like Eco-Flo Super Shene. 


Kevin


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

very very nice work:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## _Caveman_ (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been following your other posts too and am wondering what you use to clean all of the rust off of the blades and polish them up. Thanks!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

shooter22 said:


> Rancid, you are truely a master! I had a question on the leather. WHat proportions of the med brown and the ox blood did you use to get that color on the sheath? I have been trying to get that color for some of the wrist slings I make and I have tried that combination but never got what I wanted. Betweeen the combination, and the mink oil that is what I am looking for. I think it looks better than if finished with leather finish like Eco-Flo Super Shene.
> 
> 
> Kevin


Like most things I do, It was a trial and error. I did not record the proportions.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

_Caveman_ said:


> I have been following your other posts too and am wondering what you use to clean all of the rust off of the blades and polish them up. Thanks!


Various grits of sandpaper as required and then a flannel buffing wheel mounted on a bench grinder and some polishing compound.


----------



## irish690 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is insane! Awsome work man


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

how did you make the sheath fit the form of the knife


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Dewberry said:


> how did you make the sheath fit the form of the knife


By soaking it in water. The post explains it all.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice job. I love the homemade Mosaic pins.

I have been making knives for about 2 1/2 years , you have inspired me to donate one to a local archery club here ( maybe two , a smaller one for the juniors ).

Someone is going to be mighty proud to own that.

That is a very rich and eye catching color on the sheath as well , nice and even dye job. You should be darn proud of that one.

There are a lot of talented knife makers in the WI area.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*You are gifted!*

Ron,
Not only are the knives that you build astonishing; but your sharing in detail every step of the way is also a gift. :icon_salut: :77:
You have blessed many a soul with your talent. Continue to share of your wealth.
A humbled AT'er,


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

I want one


----------



## Growler (Jan 23, 2005)

WOW!!! Awesome - I think this is one of the best post I have ever seen. You did an excellent job. I hope to see your work again on another project.


----------

